
Git-notes – Add or inspect object notes - rawland
https://git-scm.com/docs/git-notes
======
okket
Does anyone use this? It seems to not be very popular, GitHub removed this
feature after a few years (and nobody complained there)

[https://github.com/blog/707-git-notes-
display](https://github.com/blog/707-git-notes-display)

